# Uh -oh, I Was Busted By My Own Husband!



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

He caught me red handed looking at this:

http://www.holmanrv.com/inventory/45639/Ne...redo-31BHS.aspx


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

I wiah I could bust my DW looking at something as nice as that!!


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice!

I really like all the adult-sized sleeping areas! 2 queen air beds with the regular one in the front! And, it's just about the same weight as my 29RLS.

Hmmmm.......


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Looks really great!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Get it and we can have ourselves a convoy in June.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Get it and we can have ourselves a convoy in June.


If only...if only..







. Let me check my money tree


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

looks great but what about the 28 gal waste tanks?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mike said:


> looks great but what about the 28 gal waste tanks?


Find a fallen tree??


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

mike said:


> looks great but what about the 28 gal waste tanks?










but since I can't buy it anyway, it doesn't matter


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

lots and lots of storage space


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Get it and we can have ourselves a convoy in June.


If only...if only..







. Let me check my money tree








[/quote]

Its only money....think of the memories with your granddaughter. (did that guilt trip help?)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Get it and we can have ourselves a convoy in June.


If only...if only..







. Let me check my money tree








[/quote]

Its only money....think of the memories with your granddaughter. (did that guilt trip help?)
[/quote]
Oh yeah! she's the reason I'd like a little more elbow room, her and 2 dogs anyway







. That tree I mentioned? Well, it really does need to bloom.


----------

